# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  फ्री सॉफ्टवेर का खजाना बनिए कंप्यूटर के डॉक्टर

## indoree

मित्रों आपको यहाँ मिलेगा लाइफ टाइम फ्री सॉफ्टवेर का खजाना विथ बूट सीडी तो जल्दी डाउनलोड करे आपकी अपनी टूल किट वो भी मुफ्त मुफ्त मुफ्त मुफ्त???????????

----------


## shakir1401

waa h do jldi do

----------


## indoree

*Antivirus Tools*
*Avira AntiVir Personal (07-12-2011)*
Free anti-virus and anti-spyware on-demand scanner, detects and removes more than 50000 viruses and trojans.
*ClamWin Free Antivirus 0.97.3 (07-12-2011)*
A free antivirus, GNU GPL Open Source Virus Scanner.
*ComboFix (07-12-2011)*
Designed to cleanup malware infections and restore settings modified by malware.
*Dr.Web CureIt! Antivirus*
a free standalone anti-virus and anti-spyware on-demand scanner (downloadable).
*GMER 1.0.15*
Hidden services, hidden registry, hidden file scanner, Rootkit Detector and Remover.
*Malwarebytes 
Anti-Malware 1.51.1 (07-12-2011)
*anti-malware application that can thoroughly remove even the most advanced malware.
Remove Fake Antivirus 1.82
a tool to remove virus/malware which disguises itself to be an antivirus and produces fake alert/warnings and urge you to purchase a useless copy of the fake antivirus.
*RootkitRevealer 1.7.1*
Rootkit Revealer is an advanced patent-pending root kit detection utility.
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.6.2 (07-12-2011)
Application to scan for spyware, adware, hijackers and other malicious software.
SuperAntispyware 5.0.1134 (07-12-2011)
Remove Adware, Malware, Parasites, Rootkits, Spyware, Trojan, and Worms (a must have tool).
*TDSSKiller 2.6.21.0*
To remove malware belonging to the family Rootkit.Win32.TDSS aka Tidserv, TDSServ and Alureon.
Backup Tools
CloneDisk 1.9.6
All in one tool for MBR, Partition, Disk, VMWare Disk images vmdk/vmx/vhd, and much more.
COPYR.DMA Build013
A Tool for making copies of hard disks with bad sectors.
CopyWipe 1.14
Copy old hard drive to a new hard drive by copying the entire contents of one drive to another, CopyWipe can also help prevent confidential or private data from being recovered, by securely wiping the contents of a drive.
DiskImage 1.6
Creates and writes disk images files to hard and floppy disks.
DriveImage XML 2.30
backup any drive/partition to an image file, even if the drive is currently in use, a very good freeware alternative to Ghost / Acronis
Drive SnapShot 1.40
creates an exact Disk Image of your system into a file while windows is running.
FastCopy 2.08
The Fastest Copy/Delete Software on Windows.
G4L Ghost 4 Linux 0.34a
a hard disk and partition imaging and cloning tool similar to Norton Ghost.
GImageX 2.0.17
ImageX is used to backup/restore WIM images for Windows XP/Vista and Windows 7.
Image For Dos 2.66
Quickly, easily, and reliably create a complete image backup of all the data located on your hard drive, backups made to CD/DVD/BD are bootable.
Image For Windows 2.66
Backup and restore utility that creates a snapshot of a selected partition or volume, and saves it to disk, or burns it directly to most DVD+RW+R-R-RW or CD-R/RW drives.
ImgBurn 2.5.6.0
Lightweight CD/DVD/HD DVD/Blu-ray burning application, supports BIN, CUE, DI, DVD, GI, IMG, ISO, MDS, NRG and PDI, Ability to build DVD/HD/BD Video discs from a VIDEO_TS/HVDVD_TS/BDAV/BDMV folder, Unicode folder/file names (formerly DVD Decrypter).
InfraRecorder 0.52
An Open source CD/DVD burning software, also create/burn .iso images.
Macrium Reflect 4.2.3775
Create complete backups of your disk partitions, including operating system, installed programs and all your settings.
ODIN 0.3.4
Open Disk Imager in a Nutshell is similar to Drive Snapshot which supports backing up windows while you are using it.
Partition Image - PartImage 0.6.9
supported filesystem includes Ext2, Ext3, Reiserfs, HFS, HPFS, JFS, Xfs, UFS, Fat16, Fat32 and NTFS.
Partition Saving 3.90
A tool to backup/restore partitions (SavePart.exe).
RegBak 1.0
a light-weight and simple utility to create backups of Windows registry files.
Raw Copy 1.2
Useful tool to transfer the data directly from a faulty drive to another drive, built in data recovery function which will also attempt to recover data from bad sectors.
ShadowCopy 2.00
Copy all your files and entire system - even if they are locked by Windows.
SelfImage 1.2.1.92
to create image files of any mounted or unmounted hard disk partition.
Seagate DiscWizard 11.8326
Backup drive/partition to an image file, for Seagate owners (Powered by Acronis TrueImage)
TeraCopy 2.12
TeraCopy is a compact program designed to copy and move files at the maximum possible speed, providing the user a lot of features includes pause, resume, auto shutdown, verify, error recovery and unicode support.
WhitSoft File Splitter 4.5a
a Small File Split / Join Tool.
XXClone 0.58.0
The simple way to clone a Windows disk to another disk, it makes a self-bootable clone of Windows system disk.
BIOS / CMOS Tools
Award DMI Configuration Utility 2.43
DMI Configuration utility for modifying/viewing the MIDF contents.
!BIOS 3.20
a powerfull utility for bios and cmos.
BIOS Cracker 5.0
BIOS password remover (cmospwd).
BIOS Utility 1.35.0
BIOS Informations, password, beep codes and more.
CMOS 0.93
CMOS Save / Restore Tool.
DISKMAN4
a powerful all in one utility.
Kill CMOS
a tiny utility to wipe cmos.
UniFlash 1.40
bios flash utility.
Browsers / File Managers
7-Zip 9.22
File archiver with a high compression ratio Supports 7z, ARJ, BZIP2, CAB, CHM, CPIO, DEB, DMG, FAT, GZ, GZIP, HFS, IMA, IMG, ISO, LZH, LZMA, MBR, MSI, NSIS, NTFS, RAR, RPM, TAR, UDF, VHD, WIM, XAR, XZ, ZIP and Z formats.
Bulk Rename Utility 2.7.1.2
Rename multiple files, change timestamps and rename using EXIF data with the click of a button.
Dos Command Center 5.1
Classic dos-based file manager.
Dos Navigator 6.4.0
Dos File Manager, Norton Commander clone but has much more features.
EasyUHA 1.1
GUI Tool to create and extract UHA Archives.
Everything 1.21
Ultra fast file/folder search tool with ftp/http server.
Explore2fs 1.08b
GUI explorer tool for accessing linux ext2 and ext3 filesystems under windows.
Ext2Explore 2.2.71
To explore ext2/ext3/ext4 disk/partition, can also be used to view and copy disk and file system images.
File Maven 3.5
an advanced Dos file manager with high speed PC-to-PC file transfers via serial or parallel cable.
File Wizard 1.35
a file manager - colored files, drag and drop copy, move, delete etc.
FastLynx 2.0
Dos file manager with Pc to Pc file transfer capability.
HashMyFiles 1.72
Calculate MD5/SHA1/CRC32 hashes of your files.
Mini Windows Xp
Portable Windows Xp that runs from CD/USB/Ram Drive to repair/recover dead windows operating system. It has LAN and WLAN (Wireless) Network includes 300 WiFi/Ethernet card drivers and can also be customized easily to add your own drivers in HBCD\Drivers folder. Added some USB 3.0 and SATA/SCSI/SAS Storage drivers, Dynamic disk Spanned/Striped/Mirrored/RAID-5 Volume support, PDF Printer and VBS/WSH scripting support. Supported keyboard layouts are: United States, United Kingdom, US Dvorak, Arabic, Turkish Q, Turkish F, Swiss German, Swiss French, Swedish, Suomi Finnish, S******, Slovenian, Slovak, Russian, Portuguese, Polish, Norvegian Norske, Netherlands Dutch, Latin American, Italy, Icelandic, Hungarian, Hebrew, Germany, German Switzerland Luxembourg, Francais Cavier AZERTY, Denmark Daenish, Bulgarian Phonetic, Bulgarian, Brazil Portuguese, Brazil Extended Portuguese and Belgium.
Opera Web Browser 11.01
One of the fastest, smallest and smartest full-featured web browser with an email client.
SearchMyFiles 1.80
Alternative to 'Search For Files And Folders' module of Windows + Duplicates Search.
Total Commander 7.56a
A file manager similar to the Windows Explorer features side-by-side file-browsing panes, built-in FTP, archive management, file search/compare/synchronize and more.
Volkov Commander 4.99
Dos File Manager with LongFileName/ntfs support (Similar to Norton Commander).
WinMerge 2.12.4.0
Differencing and merging tool which can compare both folders and files, presenting differences in a visual text format that is easy to understand and handle.
Cleaners
All Users Temp Cleaner 1.1
To clean all users temp folders, unwanted windows files from an offline installation.
ATF Cleaner 3.0.0.2
A personal and easy-to-use temp file removal software to clean all user temp folders, Java cache, Opera/Mozilla browser cache, cookies, history, download history, saved passwords etc.
CCleaner 3.12.1572
Crap Cleaner is a freeware system optimization and privacy tool.
CleanUp! 4.5.2
Removes junk files from all user profiles that accumulate over time and litter your hard drive.
CloneSpy 2.62
Duplicate file cleanup tool, can optionaly create hardlinks to save space.
Data Shredder 1.0
A tool to Erase disk and files (also wipe free space) securely.
Delete Doctor 2.2
Delete Files that are hard to delete, Option to delete on reboot or via UNC Name.
Duplicate File Finder 3.5
Scans and identify duplicate files, it compares them based on byte for byte comparison ensures 100% accuracy.
MyUninstaller 1.74
Alternative to the standard add / remove control panel module.
PC Decrapifier 2.2.8
Removes unwanted preinstalled/bundled software from Windows XP/Vista/7 that usually comes with HP/Dell/Acer etc machines.
Print Flush 1.3
To clean the print spool it restarts the print spooler and deletes junk print files.
Revo Uninstaller 1.93
Remove unnecessary files and registry entries left behind by incomplete program uninstallation routines.
SpaceMonger 1.4
keeping track of the free space on your computer.
SpaceSniffer 1.1.2.0
Find lost space on your disks the easy way.
WinDirStat 1.1.2.80
a disk usage statistics viewer and cleanup tool for Windows.
Device Driver Tools
3DP Chip 11.10
This tool will help you to find right drivers for your devices and download the latest device drivers with few simple clicks.
Device Doctor 2.0
Scans the hardware and checks to see if there are new driver updates available, also checks for the unidentified devices.

----------


## indoree

Double Driver 4.1 Driver Backup and Restore tool.
PCI 32 Sniffer 1.4 (12-09-2011)device information tool which is similar to unknown devices.
Smart Driver Backup 2.12Easy backup of your Windows device drivers (also works from PE).
UnknownDevices 1.4.20 (12-09-2011)helps you find what those unknown devices in Device Manager really are.
USBDeview 1.95View/Uninstall all installed/connected USB devices on your system.
Editors / Viewers
Atlantis Word Processor 1.6.5.5Compact, fast-loading, but still powerful and efficient, perfect companion for a wide range of your word processing tasks, supports RTF, MS Word DOC 6.0/95/97/2000/XP/2003 and DOCX.
HxD 1.7.7.0Hex Editor provides tools to inspect and edit files, main memory, disks/disk images.
IrfanView 4.30A free Image Viewer/Editor/Converter and Optimizer.
Notepad++ 5.9.3A text editor and source code editor supports Unicode files, Regular expression find and replace (also in files), tabbed editing, Syntax highlighting and Drag-and-drop.
PhotoFiltre 6.5.2A complete image retouching program (Mini Photoshop) allows you to do simple or advanced adjustments to an image and apply a vast range of filters on it.
Picture Viewer 1.94Picture viewer for dos, supports more then 40 filetypes.
QuickView Pro 2.58movie viewer for dos, supports many format including divx.
Spread32 1.18Mini Excel with all of the basic features of a spreadsheet program. Run macros, draw objects, generate charts, calculate functions and formulas, reads and writes xls, csv, text, and pxl formats.
SumatraPDF 1.1a free, open source, lightweight PDF Reader for Microsoft Windows.
FileSystems Tools
AlternateStreamView 1.31View/Copy/Delete hidden NTFS Alternate Data Streams.
EditBINI 1.01to Edit boot.ini on NTFS Partition.
Ext2fsd 0.51Linux ext2/ext3 file system driver which supports read and write support in Minixp.
FileDisk Mount Tool 25to mount ISO/BIN/NRG/MDF/IMA/IMG images on windows.
Filemon 7.04Monitors and displays file system activity on a system in real-time.
Junction 1.04Create/View/Delete Windows junction/reparse points on an NTFS drive.
NewSID 4.10utility that changes the security ID (SID) for Windows NT, 2000 and XP.
NTFS Access 2.1Set NTFS permissions recursively and full access rights to a folder/file owner.
NTFS Dos 3.02to read-only access ntfs partitions from Dos.
NTFS4Dos 1.9to read and write ntfs partitions from Dos.
NTFSLinksView 1.05To view list of all symbolic links, junctions and their target paths.
Virtual Floppy Drive 2.1enables you to create and mount a virtual floppy drive on your NT/2000/XP/Vista.
Hard Disk Tools
Active Kill Disk 4.1.2393Securely overwrites and destroys all data on physical drive.
CrystalDiskInfo 4.0.1HDD health monitoring utility, displays basic HDD information, monitors S.M.A.R.T. values and disk temperature.
Darik's Boot and Nuke (DBAN) 1.0.7Completely deletes the contents of any hard disk it can detect.
DiskView 2.4to view graphical map of your disk, allowing you to check where a file is located or, by clicking on a cluster, seeing which file occupies it.
DiskWipe 1.2Securely erases the contents of a disk replacing it with random data or leaving the drive completely blank.
ExcelStor's ESTest 4.50ExcelStor hard disk diagnostic utility.
Fujitsu HDD Diagnostic Tool 7.00to check IDE drives for possible defects/problems.
Fujitsu IDE Low Level Format 1.0Low Level Format Tool for Fujitsu Drives.
Gateway GwScan 5.12Gateway hard drive diagnostic utility.
Hard Disk Sentinel 1.00.5Hard Disk health, performance and temperature monitoring tool.
HDTune 2.55HD Tune is a hard disk health, benchmarking, error scanner and information tool.
HDAT2 4.53the main function is testing and repair (regenerates) bad sectors for detected devices. A freeware alternative of HDD Regenerator.
HDD Capacity Restore 1.2This tool allows you to restore factory capacity of any hard drive. it does not read from or write to the user data area or perform any kind of formatting, only alters HDD firmware (HPA and DCO settings).
HDD Erase 4.0Secure erase using a special feature built into most newer hard drives.
HDD Low Level Format Tool 2.36Low-level format tool for S-ATA (SATA), IDE (E-IDE), SCSI, USB, Flash Cards and FIREWIRE external drive enclosures.
HDD Scan 3.3HDDScan is a Low-level HDD diagnostic tool, it scans surface find bad sectors etc.
IBM Hitachi Drive Fitness Test 4.16quickly and reliably tests SCSI, IDE and SATA drives.
IBM Hitachi Feature Tool 2.15allows you to control some of the features of the the HDD.
Maxtor amset utility 4.0Utility for changing Acoustic Management on the hard drives.
Maxtor Low Level Formatter 1.1Maxtor's Low Level Format Utility works on any harddrive.
Maxtor PowerMax 4.23designed to perform diagnostic read/write verifications on Maxtor/Quantum hard drives.
MHDD 4.6Precise diagnostic of the mechanical part of a drive, perform Low-level format, Bad Sector Sepair, access raw sectors, manage S.M.A.R.T. (SMART) and other drive parameters such as acoustic management, security, Host Protected Area, etc.
Samsung Disk Diagnose (SHDIAG) 1.28to diagnose the disk when suspected to have failures.
Samsung ESTOOL 3.01vDrive Diagnostic, Automatic Acoustic Management, Enable/Disable SMART etc.
Samsung HDD Utility(HUTIL) 2.10The Drive Diagnostic Utility.
SeaTools for DosGUI 2.23 Text 1.10 versions to test Seagate or Maxtor Parallel ATA (PATA and IDE) and Serial ATA (SATA) interface disc drives.

----------


## indoree

*SmartUDM 2.00Hard Disk Drive S.M.A.R.T. Viewer.
Toshiba Hard Disk Diagnostic 2.00bToshiba hard drive diagnostic utility.
Victoria 3.33e and 3.52rusa freeware program for low-level HDD diagnostics.
Victoria 4.46Universal program for testing storage devices
ViVard 1.0HDD low-level diagnostics, Surface test with remap, SMART-attributes etc.
*WDClear 1.30Restore/Erases the drive back to a factory condition.
WDIDLE3 1.05Modifies the behavior of a Western Digital Green drive to wait longer before positioning the heads in their park position and turning off unnecessary electronics.
Western Digital Data Lifeguard Tools 11.2for the installation of Western Digital EIDE Hard Drives.
Western Digital Diagnostics (DLGDIAG) 5.19to quickly and efficiently verify the status of the drive.
Western Digital Data Lifeguard Tools 1.24to perform drive identification, diagnostics, and repairs on most WD drives
MBR (Master Boot Record) Tools
BellaVista 1.1.0.66Formerly BCD Editor with lots of options to configure Windows for a developer.
Boot Partition 2.60add Partition in the Windows NT/2000/XP Multi-boot loader.
BootFix UtilityRun this utility if you get 'Invalid system disk' message.
BootSect 6.0.6Boot Sector Manipulation Tool, This tool replaces FixFAT.exe and FixNTFS.exe.
BootICE 0.9.2011.0512a boot sector manipulation utility to edit MBR/PBR/BCD.
DiskMan 4.2all in one tool for cmos, bios, bootrecord and more.
FbInst 1.6A tool to create universal flash boot disk that boots from all computers.
Grub4Dos installer 1.1an universal boot loader GRUB for DOS GRLDR installer.
grub4dos 2011-12-06an universal boot loader based on GNU GRUB, can boot off DOS/LINUX or via Windows boot manager/syslinux/lilo or from MBR/CD, builtin BIOS disk emulation.
HDHacker 1.4Load/Save/View MBR and BootSector from a physical/logical drive.
isolinux 4.04a boot loader for Linux/i386 that operates off ISO 9660/El Torito CD-ROMs in 'no emulation' mode.
MBRWizard 3.0.73Directly update and modify the Master Boot Record.
MbrFix 1.3to backup, restore, fix the boot code in the MBR.
MBR Utility 1.05to manipulate a drive's master boot record (MBR) via the command line.
MBRWork 1.08a utility to perform some common and uncommon MBR functions.
MBRTool 2.3.200backup, verify, restore, edit, refresh, remove, display, re-write and more.
MBR SAVE / RESTORE 2.1BootSave and BootRest tools to save / restore MBR.
MemDisk 4.04to allow booting legacy operating systems, floppy images, hard disk images and some ISO images.
PLoP Boot Manager 5.0.13a small program to boot different operating systems harddisk, floppy, CD/DVD or from USB, it can boot from an USB/CD/DVD even without BIOS support.
RMPrepUSB 2.1.620Partition and format your USB drive and make it bootable.
Smart Boot Manager 3.7.1a multi boot manager.
XOSL 1.1.5A graphical boot manager that supports multi-booting of various operating systems.
Ms Dos Tools
1394 Firewire Support1394 Firewire Drivers for Dos.
ASUSTeK USB Driver 3ASUS USB CD-ROM Device Driver Version 1.00.
Dos toolsCollection of dos utilities 7zdec.exe extract.exe pkzip.exe pkunzip.exe lha.exe gzip.exe uharcd.exe imgExtrc.exe xcopy.exe diskcopy.com mouse.com undelete.com edit.com fdisk.exe fdisk2.exe fdisk3.exe lf.exe delpart.exe wipe.com zap.com format.com deltree.exe more.com find.exe hex.exe debug.exe split.exe mem.exe attrib.com sys.com smartdrv.exe xmsdsk.exe killer.exe share.exe scandisk.exe guest.exe doskey.exe duse.exe move.exe setver.exe intersvr.exe interlnk.exe loadlin.exe lfndos.exe doslfn.com and more.
Interlnk support at COM1/LPT1to access another computer from COM/LPT port.
SCSI SupportSCSI Drivers for Dos.
SATA SupportSATA Driver (gcdrom.sys) and JMicron JMB361 (xcdrom.sys) for Dos.
Universal USB Driver 2Panasonic v2.20 ASPI Manager for USB mass storage.
USB CD-Rom Driver 1Standard usb_cd.sys driver for cd drive.
Network Tools
Angry IP Scanner 2.21Scan IP addresses in any range as well as any their ports.
Complete Internet Repair 1.2.8.1283All in one tool to repair common internet connection issues, it attempts to repair everything internet related on a Windows system.
CurrPorts 1.96displays the list of all currently opened TCP and UDP ports on your computer.
Network Password Recovery 1.32Recover Windows XP/Vista network passwords / Credentials file.
PuTTY 0.60 r3PuTTY Tray is a free and open source terminal emulator application which can act as a client for the SSH and Telnet.
SoftPerfect Network Scanner 5.2.3Multi-threaded IP, NetBIOS and SNMP scanner with a modern interface and many advanced features.
SmartSniff 1.85Network monitoring utility that allows you to capture TCP/IP packets that pass through your network adapter.
TCPView 3.05Lists TCP and UDP endpoints, including the Local/Remote addresses of TCP connections.
TFtpd32 4.0Tftpd32 is for Trivial File Transfer Protocol (TFTP) client, including DHCP, TFTP, SNTP and Syslog servers, can also be used for PXE boot.
WinSCP 4.3.5A free and open source SFTP/FTP client to secure file transfer between a local and a remote computer.
WirelessNetView 1.38Wireless Net View monitors the activity of wireless networks around you.

----------


## indoree

*Optimizers
*Defraggler 2.07.346to defrag your entire hard drive or individual files.
MyDefrag 4.3.1Free disk defragment and optimize utility (formerly JkDefrag) for Windows 2000/2003/XP/Vista/Windows 7.
NT Registry Optimizer 1.1jRegistry Optimization for Windows NT/2000/2003/XP/Vista.
PageDfrg 2.32System file Defragmenter For NT/2k/XP.
Other Tools
Calcute 11.5.27A compact scientific tape calculator with many features.
Don't Sleep 2.42Temporarily suspend power management and prevent system shutdown, Standby, Hibernate, Turn Off and Restart.
Fix NTLDR is missingFix 'NTLDR is missing, Press any key to restart' for Windows Xp.
HBCD Customizer 3.0HBCDCustomizer.exe is a GUI tool to create custom iso images of Hiren's BootCD.
HBCD Program Launcher 3.2Hiren's BootCD Program launcher (HBCDMenu.exe and HBCDMenu.csv) can be used to launch all these programs from USB/CD.
Mouse Emulator 2.2You can use your keyboard numpad as a mouse, very useful if your mouse broken or if you are having USB driver problems.
NT 6.x fast installerInstall Windows Vista/7 directly to hard drive/usb extenal drive.
On-Screen KeyboardA utility that displays a virtual keyboard on the computer screen that allows people with mobility impairments to type data by using a pointing device or joystick.
Parted Magic 6.7Linux based rescue environment with lots of applications to manage partitions, backup and recovery such as GParted, Parted, Partition Image, TestDisk, Partimage, Truecrypt, Clonezilla, G4L, Firefox, ClamAV, GSmartControl, SimpleBurn, dd, ddrescue, with extensive collection of file system tools are also included, supports the following: btrfs, ext2, ext3, ext4, fat16, fat32, hfs, hfs+, jfs, linux-swap, ntfs, reiserfs, reiser4, and xfs.
Universal TCP/IP Network 6.5MSDOS Network Client to connect via TCP/IP to a Microsoft based network. The network can either be a peer-to-peer or a server based network, it contains 98 different network card drivers.
WinNTSetup 1.5.0.3Install Windows 2k/XP/2003 x86/x64 from USB/CD under PE/LiveXp, allows you to apply tweaks and choose driveletter for the new Windows installation.
Partition Tools
eXtended Fdisk 0.9.3XFDISK allows easy partition creation and edition.
Fat32 Formatter GUI 1.01Windows XP cannot format a volume bigger than 32GB with FAT32.
GParted Partition Editor 0.9.1to create, copy, paste, delete, hide, resize or move partitions without losing data, a good freeware alternative to Partition Magic.
Mount Drives 1.1Auto Mount Drives can be used to mount unmounted/hidden drives.
Partition Table Editor 8.0Partition Table and Boot Record Editor.
Partition Wizard Home Edition 7.0Free Partition Magic Alternative, Partition Resize/Move/Copy/Create/Delete/Format/Convert, Explore, etc.
Ranish Partition Manager 2.44a boot manager and hard disk partitioner.
Smart Fdisk 2.05a simple harddisk partition manager.
SPecial Fdisk 2000.03vSPFDISK is a partition tool.
Super Fdisk 1.0Create, delete, format partitions drives without destroying data.
The Partition Resizer 1.3.4move and resize your partitions in one step.
USB Format ToolFormat/make bootable any USB flash drive to FAT, FAT32, or NTFS partition.
Volume Serial Number Changer 1.2Allow you to change the drive's serial number on FAT, FAT32 and NTFS file systems.
Password Tools
ATAPWD 1.2Hard Disk Password Utility.
Autologon 3.01Enables you to easily configure Windows' built-in autologon mechanism, so you don't have to wait on the login screen.
BIOS Master Password GeneratorCollection of password generator tools to reset BIOS Power on Password / Administrator password on Acer, Compaq, Dell, Fujitsu Siemens, Hewlett Packard, Phoenix, Samsung and other generic brand Laptops.
BulletsPassView 1.10Reveal the passwords stored behind the bullet (asterisk) characters in Windows / IE (Updated Asterisk Logger).
Content Advisor Password Remover 1.01It Removes Content Advisor Password from Internet Explorer.
Dialupass 3.16Find and extract Username, Password, and Domain of DialUp/RAS/VPN networking in Windows.
Kon-Boot 1.0to bypass Login Password of Windows (32bit, any password) and Linux login as kon-usr.
LicenseCrawler 1.6.0.182find the license keys and serial numbers of your programs.
Mail PassView 1.77Recovers mail passwords of Outlook Express, MS Outlook, IncrediMail, Eudora, etc.
MessenPass 1.42A password recovery tool that reveals the passwords of several instant messangers.
NTPWDutility to reset windows nt/2000/xp administrator/user password.
NTPWEdit 0.3Password editor for Windows NT based systems to change or remove passwords for local system accounts.
Offline NT Password Changer 2011-05-11utility to reset/unlock windows NT/2000/XP/Vista/7 administrator/user password.
Password Renew 1.1Utility to set/reset windows NT/2000/XP/Vista/7 (32bit only) passwords.
ProduKey 1.53Recovers lost the product key of your Windows/Office.
PST (Outlook) Password Recovery 1.16PstPassword is a small utility that recovers lost password of Outlook .PST (Personal Folders) file.
Router IP/PasswordsThe complete list of Default Router Passwords and Default Router IP Addresses, can be useful if you have misplaced the manual or lost your router password.
SniffPass 1.12A password monitoring tool that listens to your network, capture the passwords that pass through your network adapter, it works on POP3, IMAP4, SMTP, FTP, and HTTP protocols and recovers lost Web/FTP/Email passwords.
WebBrowserPassView 1.15Allows you to view the user names and passwords stored by Mozilla Firefox, Opera, Safari, Google Chrome and Internet explorer Web browsers.
WindowsGate 1.1Enables/Disables Windows logon password validation.
WirelessKeyView 1.36Recovers all wireless network keys (WEP/WPA) stored in your computer by WZC Wireless Zero Configuration.
XP Key Reader 2.7Can decode the XP-key on Local or Remote systems.
Process Tools
Dependency Walker 2.2Checks for missing/invalid DLL/modules/functions for any exe/dll/ocx/sys.
IB Process Manager 1.04a little process manager for 9x/2k, shows dll info etc.
OpenedFilesView 1.52View opened/locked files in your system, sharing violation issues.
Pocket KillBox 2.0.0.978can be used to get rid of files that stubbornly refuse to allow you to delete them.
Process Explorer 15.05Shows you information about which handles and DLLs processes have opened or loaded.
Process Monitor 2.96to monitor real-time file system, Registry and process/thread activity, This tool replaces Filemon and Regmon.
ProcessActivityView 1.11Detailed process access information read/write/opened files etc.
RKill (07-12-2011)RKill just kills malware processes, imports a Registry file that removes incorrect file associations and fixes policies that stop us from using certain tools.
RunAsDate 1.10allows you to run a program in the date and time that you specify.
Unlocker 1.9.1This tool can delete file/folder when you get this message - Cannot delete file: Access is denied, The file is in use by another program etc.

----------


## indoree

*Recovery Tools
DataRescue DD 1.0DrDD* is a disk imager intended for data recovery and backup of partially corrupted storage devices, the main advantages are Range Selection and Copy Backward Direction.
DiskDigger 0.8.3.176Undelete and recover lost photos, videos, music, documents and other formats from your hard drive, memory cards and USB flash drives.
DiskGenius 3.2Restore deleted partition, Rebuild MBR, Rebuild partition table, Recover files, Restore formatted partition, Backup files by partition, Disk clone, Backup partition table, Create/Delete/Format Partitions etc.
IsoBuster 2.8.5CD/DVD/Blu-ray and Disk Image File data recovery tool that can read and extract files, tracks and sessions from CD-i, VCD, SVCD, CD-ROM, CD-ROM XA, DVD, DVCD BD and HD DVD and other media as well as a wide variety of disk image formats, it also has retry-mechanisms for damaged CD/DVD.
Partition Find and Mount 2.31Partition Find and Mount software is designed to find lost or deleted partitions.
PartitionRecovery 1.0A freeware tool to recover accidentally deleted partitions.
PhotoRec 6.13bTool to Recover File and pictures from Dos/Windows/Linux.
Recuva 1.41.537Restore deleted files from Hard Drive, Digital Camera Memory Card, usb mp3 player etc.
Restoration 3.2.13a tool to recover deleted files.
ShadowExplorer 0.8Shadow Explorer allows you to browse the shadow copies created by the Windows Volume Shadow Copy Service and retrieve older versions from files you accidentally deleted or altered.
Smart Partition Recovery 3.3Find Lost NTFS partitions and restore them back.
SoftPerfect File Recovery 1.2to restore accidentally deleted files from hard drive, USB flash drives, CF and SD memory cards.
TestDisk 6.13bTool to check and undelete partition from Dos/Windows/Linux.
TrID File Identifier 2.10Alternative of UnChk and FileChk to recover filetype from the file content.
Unstoppable Copier 5.2Allows you to copy files from disks with problems such as bad sectors, scratches or that just give errors when reading data.

----------


## indoree

*Registry Tools*
ERUNT 1.1jThe Emergency Recovery Utility NT Registry Backup and Restore for Windows NT/2000/2003/XP.
Fix HDCFix the Hard Drive Controller when replacing your motherboard on an XP system.
Glary Registry Repair 3.3.0.852an advanced registry cleaner that allows you to safely scan, clean, and repair registry problems.
RegFromApp 1.22Monitors/exports the Registry changes made by the selected application.
Registry Editor PE 0.9cEasy editing of remote registry hives and user profiles.
Registry Restore Wizard 1.0.4Restores a corrupted system registry from Xp System Restore.
Regmon 7.04A monitoring utility that will show you which applications are accessing your Registry.
RegScanner 1.85Tool to find/search in the Registry of Windows.
RegShot 1.8.2a registry compare utility that allows you to quickly take a snapshot of your registry and then compare it with a second one - done after doing system changes or installing a new software product.
Registry Viewer 4.2Registry Viewer/Editor for Win9x/Me/NT/2K/XP.
Remote Control Tools
TeamViewer 6.0.10462Access any remote computer via Internet just like sitting in front of it, even through firewalls.
TightVNC 2.0.4Cross-platform Remote Desktop Software to view/control remote pc with mouse and keyboard.

----------


## indoree

*Security / Encryption Tools*
DiskCryptor 0.9High speed disk encryption tool to encrypt all disk/partitions, including the system partition encryption support.
FreeOTFE 5.21Free, open source, on-the-fly transparent disk encryption program.
TrueCrypt 7.1On-the-fly Linux/Windows disk encryption tool, can create a virtual encrypted disk within a file and mount it as a real disk, can also encrypt an entire HDD/Partition/USB Drive.
*Startup Tools
*Autoruns 11.0Displays All the entries from startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys, Explorer shell extensions,toolbars, browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications, auto-start services, Scheduled Tasks, Winsock, LSA Providers, Remove Drivers and much more which helps to remove nasty spyware/adware and viruses.
HijackThis 2.0.5ba general homepage hijackers detector and remover and more.
ServiWin 1.48Alternative Windows Services/Drivers Tool.
Silent Runners Revision 63A free script that helps detect spyware, malware and adware in the startup process.
Startup Control Panel 2.8a tool to edit startup programs.
Startup Monitor 1.02it notifies you when any program registers itself to run at system startup.
*System Information Tools*
Astra 5.50Advanced System info Tool and Reporting Assistant.
BlueScreenView 1.40Scans minidump files for BSOD (blue screen of death) crash information.
CPU Identification utility 1.20CHKCPU.EXE Detailed information on CPU.
CPU-Z 1.58It gathers information on some of the main devices of your system.
CTIA CPU Information 2.7another CPU information tool.
Drive Temperature 1.0Hard Disk Drive temperature meter.
GPU-Z 0.5.5A lightweight utility designed to give you all information about your video card and GPU.
HWiNFO 5.5.2a powerful system information utility.
Navratil Software System Information 0.60.45High-end professional system information tool.
PCI and AGP info Tool (12-09-2011)The PCI System information and Exploration tool.
PC Wizard 2010.1.961PCWizard is a powerful system information/benchmark utility designed especially for detection of hardware.
SIW 2011.09.16Gathers detailed information about your system properties and settings.
Speccy 1.13.276an advanced System Information tool for your PC.
System Analyser 5.3wView extensive information about your hardware.
System Explorer 3.0.6Shows detailed system information about processes, startups, IE addons, drivers, explorer, etc.
SysChk 2.46Find out exactly what is under the hood of your PC.
Update Checker 1.038scans your computer for installed software and checks for newer releases on FileHippo.
*Testing Tools*
Bart's Stuff Test 5.1.4Long term heavy stress testing storage devices.
CPU/Video/Disk Performance Test 5.7a tool to test cpu, video, and disk.
Disk Speed 1.0Hard Disk Drive Speed Testing Tool.
GoldMemory 5.07Memory Diagnostic Tests.
H2testw 1.4Check your USB Flash memory cards, internal/external hard drives and network drives for errors with this tool.
HDD Scan 2.8HDDScan is a Low-level HDD diagnostic tool, it scans surface find bad sectors etc.
IsMyLcdOK (Monitor Test) 1.02Allows you to test CRT/LCD/TFT screens for dead pixels and diffective screens.
Memtest86+ 4.20PC Memory Test.
MemTest 1.0a Memory Testing Tool.
Prime95 25.11This will detect for errors in CPU or RAM within a matter of minutes if an overclock is not stable, you can run Torture Test (burn-in) overnight to ensure long-term stability of the hardware.
S&M Stress Test 1.9.1cpu/hdd/memory benchmarking and information tool, including temperatures/fan speeds/voltages.
System Speed Test 4.78it tests CPU, harddrive, ect.
Test Hard Disk Drive 1.0a tool to test Hard Disk Drive.
Video Memory Stress Test 1.7.116a tool to thoroughly test your video RAM for errors and faults.
Video Memory Stress Test CE 1.21Tests all video RAM accessible by 32-bit CPU address space from a clean environment.
Windows Memory Diagnostica RAM Test tool.
*Tweakers*
Dial a Fix 0.60.0.24Fix errors and problems with COM/ActiveX object errors and missing registry entries, Automatic Updates, SSL, HTTPS, and Cryptography service (signing/verification) issues, Reinstall internet explorer etc. comes with the policy scanner.
Disable AutorunA small tweak which disables processing of autorun.inf to protect your PC from usb autorun viruses.
Disable Compress Old FilesThis registry tweak is useful when Disk Cleanup Tool Stops Responding While Compressing Old Files.
EzPcFix 1.0.0.16Helpful tool when trying to remove viruses, spyware, and malware.
FileTypesMan 1.61File Types Manager for Windows to add, edit, and remove actions in the properties and flags of each file type.
InstalledCodec 1.25Disable/Enable Installed Codec drivers and DirectShow filters.
KeyTweak 2.3.0a program to Remap Keyboard Layout, you can even customize a broken key to an unused key.
Protect a Drive from Autorun VirusProtect your pen drive from being infected when you plug it in an infected PC.
RemoveWGA 1.2Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications Removal tool.
RRT - Remove Restrictions Tool 3.0to Re-enable Ctrl+Alt+Del, Folder Options and Registry tools etc.
Shell Extensions Manager (ShellExView) 1.66An excellent tool to View and Manage all installed Context-menu/Shell extensions.
ShellMenuNew 1.01View/Change the list of all menu items in the 'New' submenu of Windows Explorer.
Show Hidden DevicesDevice Manager hides nonpresent devices that are not physically present in the system, but still have configuration information in the Registry.
TweakUI 2.10This PowerToy gives you access to system settings that are not exposed in Windows Xp.
Ultimate Windows Tweaker 2.2A TweakUI Utility for tweaking and optimizing Windows Vista.
Write Protect USB DevicesTweak your PC to make USB Pen Drive, Memory Card or Thumb Drive as Read Only.
Xp-AntiSpy 3.97.11it tweaks some Windows XP functions, and disables some unneeded Windows services quickly.

----------


## indoree

तो मित्रों उपर दिए सरे सॉफ्टवेर सिर्फ एक बूट सीडी में और भी मात्र ५०० एम् बी के आकार में डाउनलोड लिंक निचे दिया है 
Hiren's Bootcd 15.1 (500MB)
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hi...ootCD.15.1.zip

----------


## indoree

तो मित्रों उपर दिए सरे सॉफ्टवेर सिर्फ एक बूट सीडी में और भी मात्र ५०० एम् बी के आकार में डाउनलोड लिंक निचे दिया है 
Hiren's Bootcd 15.1 (500MB)
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hi...ootCD.15.1.zip

----------


## pappuda

> तो मित्रों उपर दिए सरे सॉफ्टवेर सिर्फ एक बूट सीडी में और भी मात्र ५०० एम् बी के आकार में डाउनलोड लिंक निचे दिया है 
> Hiren's Bootcd 15.1 (500MB)
> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hi...ootCD.15.1.zip


प्रयास के लिए साधुवाद. कृपया इस सूत्र को ओर गति दें.

----------


## kinshu

*qbasic सॉफ्टवेर चहिये जो window xp में काम कर सके ( स्कूल में ये सॉफ्टवेर बच्चो को पड़ने के काम आता हे )*

----------


## indoree

> *qbasic सॉफ्टवेर चहिये जो window xp में काम कर सके ( स्कूल में ये सॉफ्टवेर बच्चो को पड़ने के काम आता हे )*


windows XP  me cmd per  *Edit* Run Kare.......

----------


## Rajeev

> तो मित्रों उपर दिए सरे सॉफ्टवेर सिर्फ एक बूट सीडी में और भी मात्र ५०० एम् बी के आकार में डाउनलोड लिंक निचे दिया है 
> Hiren's Bootcd 15.1 (500MB)
> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hi...ootCD.15.1.zip


इस फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर के लिए, धन्यवाद राज भाई |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> तो मित्रों उपर दिए सरे सॉफ्टवेर सिर्फ एक बूट सीडी में और भी मात्र ५०० एम् बी के आकार में डाउनलोड लिंक निचे दिया है 
> Hiren's Bootcd 15.1 (500MB)
> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hi...ootCD.15.1.zip




बढिया राज भाई................... पर मेरे पास तो मिनी नेटबुक है ! मै क्या करूँ,

----------


## indoree

> बढिया राज भाई................... पर मेरे पास तो मिनी नेटबुक है ! मै क्या करूँ,


मित्र ये एक तरह की टूल किट है जो कंप्यूटर के लिए काफी काम की चीज है इससे वो सारे काम आप कर सकते हो जो एक कंप्यूटर एनजीनियर करता है और ये बूट सी डी का काम भी करती है और इसमें मिनी Windows Xp भी आता है जो सिर्फ सी डी पर ही चल जाता है .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र ये एक तरह की टूल किट है जो कंप्यूटर के लिए काफी काम की चीज है इससे वो सारे काम आप कर सकते हो जो एक कंप्यूटर एनजीनियर करता है और ये बूट सी डी का काम भी करती है और इसमें मिनी Windows Xp भी आता है जो सिर्फ सी डी पर ही चल जाता है .... *राज इंदोरी*




राज भाई.........मुझे इसकी cd तो नही बनानी पडेगी

----------


## indoree

राजीव भाई आपके लिए यहाँ जाये अगर कुछ समस्या आये तो कहना ...

----------


## manojdjoshi

Hiren’s BootCD 15.2
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hi...ootCD.15.2.zip
All in One Bootable CD (सॉफ्टवेर की जानकारी के लिए यहाँ देखे http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd )
Hiren's BootCD from USB Flash Drive
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/usb-booting/

----------


## Saroz

एक बात और बताओ जी... इसे डाउनलोड करके फिर इसे CD या PenDrive में bootable बनाना होगा....? कैसे....

----------


## manojdjoshi

> एक बात और बताओ जी... इसे डाउनलोड करके फिर इसे CD या PenDrive में bootable बनाना होगा....? कैसे....


Hiren’s BootCD 15.2
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hi...ootCD.15.2.zip
ये पहले से ही bootable image में आता हे इसे केवल आपके बर्निंग सॉफ्टवेर द्वारा image को cd बर्न करना हे और usb ड्राइव bootable के लिए यहाँ देखे  
Hiren's BootCD from USB Flash Drive
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/usb-booting/

bootable cd केसे बनाये 
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/burning/

----------


## sk2930

*मित्र ऐसा कोई सॉफ्टवेर हैं जिससे pdf , cbr , cbz  , file को jpg इमेज में बदल दें *

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *मित्र ऐसा कोई सॉफ्टवेर हैं जिससे pdf , cbr , cbz  , file को jpg इमेज में बदल दें *


आप cbr और cbz फाइल एक्सट्रेक्ट कर सकते हे आप फाइल का extinction चेंज कर के rar कर दीजिये और उसे एक्सट्रेक्ट करके image प्राप्त कर सकते हे उन image को आप किसी भी ग्राफ़िक्स या image सॉफ्टवेर से कन्वर्ट कर सकते हे

----------


## Saroz

Hirensbootcd को इनस्टॉल करने के बाद मैंने Pendriveऔर CD में डाल दिया... अब इसे कंप्यूटर में उपयोग कैसे कर सकते है...? कृपया विस्तार से बताने का कष्ट करे....

----------


## manojdjoshi

> Hirensbootcd को इनस्टॉल करने के बाद मैंने Pendriveऔर CD में डाल दिया... अब इसे कंप्यूटर में उपयोग कैसे कर सकते है...? कृपया विस्तार से बताने का कष्ट करे....


कृपया आप ये देखे यहाँ सचित्र बताया गया हे 
Hiren's BootCD from USB Flash Drive
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/usb-booting/

----------


## Saroz

मेरे Pendrive में इस प्रकार दिखा रहा है... सही है....

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मेरे Pendrive में इस प्रकार दिखा रहा है... सही है....


आपके पेन ड्राइव का चित्र कुछ इस प्रकार से होना चाहिए

----------


## Saroz

अच्छा, कंप्यूटर में जो फोल्डर बनेगा डाउनलोड करने के बाद वो इस तरह का होगा न....??

----------


## manojdjoshi

> अच्छा, कंप्यूटर में जो फोल्डर बनेगा डाउनलोड करने के बाद वो इस तरह का होगा न....??


अरे मित्र अगर आप जानबूझ के एसा कर रहे हो ये गलत हे आगे साफ साफ कहा गया हे की ये bootable image हे तो फिर pc में फोल्डर बनाने का क्या तुक हे डायरेक्ट बर्निंग सॉफ्टवेर से cd बनाओ

----------


## Saroz

> अरे मित्र अगर आप जानबूझ के एसा कर रहे हो ये गलत हे आगे साफ साफ कहा गया हे की ये bootable image हे तो फिर pc में फोल्डर बनाने का क्या तुक हे डायरेक्ट बर्निंग सॉफ्टवेर से cd बनाओ


मै आपको दिखा कर ये कन्फर्म होना चाहता हु कि ये फोल्डर में कंटेंट सही तो है तभी मै आगे CD में burn करूँगा न.....

----------


## doccyk

बढ़िया सी डी है :1065:

----------


## pyasa love

मित्र फ़ेसबुक की आडी को हेक करने के लिये कोई उपाय या साफ़्टवेयर हो तो बताये 



बडी महान क्रपा होगी………॥

----------


## RAM2205

*वाह  बड़े काम की जानकारियां हैं। मुझे ऐसी जानकारी की जरुरत थी। धन्यवाद।*

----------


## bhokal

जनाब नमस्कार मुझे स्कूल मैनेजमेन्ट से सम्बंधित सॉफ्टवेयर की जरूरत है सरकारी स्कूल के लिए जिसमे फीस कोलम की जरूरत नही है लेकिन sc,bca, bcb, gen,BPL, muslim आदि रिकॉर्ड हो। बच्चे का नाम माँ-बाप का नाम, जन्म तिथि, खाता न0, रजिस्ट्रेशन न0 आदि एक क्लिक पर हो! छात्र संख्या केटेगरी के हिसाब से एक क्लिक में हो। हाजिरी हो तो बेहतर होगा न भी हो तो काम चलेगा स्कूल का हैडर भी हो और इनफार्मेशन की प्रिंट और pdf या एक्सेल format में मेल या save का विकल्प भी हो। जनाब अगर सम्भव हो तो ये उपलब्ध करवाए। धन्यवाद।

----------


## aalokkumar

भाइ, रेस्टुरेन्ट बिलिंग सफ्टवेयर मिल सकता है क्या ???

----------

